# Do I Need Another Filter?



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

So I can't decide between rhom and sanchezi so I am just going to buy both of them. The sanchezi will go in a 30gal and rhom in a 75, they are both no more than 2.5". I have an AC110 and Cascade 1500, planning on putting the cascade on the 30, but will I need to buy something else to go with the AC110 on the 75gal?

I expect that I will need to buy another one eventually, but how long can the AC manage the 2.5" rhom in a 75gal is my question.

Thanks


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

get an eheim 2217


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well if I do get anything it will be a while before I do, but how long before I should buy a new one?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ASAP , if i i were you..i would use the cascade canister on the 75gl and the Ac110 on the 30gl..


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't get another one right now, but really, AC on the 30? Alright will do. I was hoping it would last atleast 6 months like this


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dont worry you should be fine for 6month ... just keep up to date with waterchanges/vac and like said whenever you get the chance get the eheim2217


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Ya id rock the ac110 on the 30.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, will do. Soon as I have a job I'll get another filter, which shouldn't be too long I'm hoping


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

BTW can't house a rhom in a 75 gal for life right? will need to upgrade around 10-14" range I'm guessing..? But sanchezi can be in a 30gal for life?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sanchezi IMO will be more suitable in a 40gl B ... but hell be good in a 30gl for a long time.. as for the rhom 75gl would be suitable for life unless he starts surpassing the 12" mark


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright a ways down the road then I will get a bigger tank for the rhom then put sanchezi in the 75 gal. Also I have filter that looks like this but with no biowheel, and something small like the second photo. Could I just put both of those on my 30 gal insted of AC 500 ? or should i just stick to the original plan?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i say stick to original plan.. but i dont kno much about running filters without bio wheel so i cnt answer best..


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds good I have never used a biowheel so I don't know anything about them either. I'll just switch the AC 500


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I run overkill on ALL my tanks... better safe than sorry imo. my reds have 3 filters on their tank.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan25 said:


> I run overkill on ALL my tanks... better safe than sorry imo. my reds have 3 filters on their tank.


Yeah I will deff buy one asap but for the moment I don't think a 2.5" rhom is going to produce a huge ammount of waste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

I would place the Cascade 1500 canister on your 30G tank as it is only rated for 400 GPH and thats empty (without media). In reality it is probably rated more around the 250-275 GPH area once filled with media, whereas the AC500 should be placed on the 75G as it is rated for 500 GPH WITH media.

Your 2.5 inch Rhom can live in that 75G for a VERY long time. I am talking for about the next 10 yrs, lol.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

ksls said:


> I would place the Cascade 1500 canister on your 30G tank as it is only rated for 400 GPH and thats empty (without media). In reality it is probably rated more around the 250-275 GPH area once filled with media, whereas the AC500 should be placed on the 75G as it is rated for 500 GPH WITH media.
> 
> Your 2.5 inch Rhom can live in that 75G for a VERY long time. I am talking for about the next 10 yrs, lol.


I ended up just throwing a junk filter on the 30gal and putting the couple convicts in there to breed, and just getting a rhom for the 75gal. I know it will be fine for a very long time lol.


----------

